# La actividad agropecuaria



## Zephyrus

Hola chicos/as:
Por favor, alguien que me pueda ayudar con este término que no sé cómo traducirlo al inglés: *agropecuario*.

Por ejemplo:  _La actividad agropecuaria tuvo xx% de crecimiento, explicado por el desempeño del subsector agrícola (xx%) y del pecuario (xx%)._

Mil gracias.


----------



## Carlos1980

*Farming* activity = actividad *agropecuaria*, sería la traducción más acertada y la que suelen utilizar, por ejemplo, los mexicanos cuando traducen algún texto técnico de este tipo al inglés...


----------



## Jupiter

Zephyrus, yo lo traduciría como *agricultural*.

El problema es que en español los términos agricultura y agrícola se refieren a cultivos, aunque comúnmente se usan al referirse a cultivos y también a ganado. Sin embargo, agropecuario siempre incluye los dos subsectores. En cambio en inglés agriculture y agricultural se refiere a los dos.

The agricultural sector experimented an increase of xx% due to the good performance of the crop and livestock subsectors (xx% and yy% increase, respectively).


----------



## Zephyrus

Mil gracias por las respuestas, Carlos y Jupiter.


----------



## Eugin

Zephyrus, yo apoyo la traducción de Jupiter, y también agrego la posibilidad de que sea: "Agricultural and livestock (sector)".

*¡¡*Espero que sea de ayuda!!


----------



## Zephyrus

Gracias por tu aporte, Eugin.


----------



## keyl

I'd stick to Carlos "farming activity" translation. 

K


----------



## indioivan

Hello everyone,
I came across these two pages about "agropecuario" = "husbandry"
http://www.sevenhillstallarook.com.au/husbandry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_husbandry
Is this an old term or something?
I have to include "agricultural and livestock" farming (like Eugin said) in one word and I'm not sure "agricultural" includes animals... 
Any suggestions?
Thank you!!!


----------



## cirrus

To my mind, husbandry means farming stock. Normally it would exclude fish, unless of course they were in a fish farm.


----------



## indioivan

I just read the Wikipedia entry for Agriculture and it does include animal farming.
I think I'll just use Agricultural for Agropecuario.
Thank you for replying cirrus!


----------



## pachanga7

To follow up: Yes, _agriculture _and _agricultural activity _do include livestock farming. Also, _husbandry_ is not typically used by itself any more, at least where I live, although you might hear it used in the phrase _animal husbandry_. Another common term that would include the idea both of crop production and animal husbandry is simply _farming._


----------

